# What Orient is coming your way?



## GTR83

Okay, I've decided to create this thread after some helpful input from DJW GB. I know this subforum gets a lot of views but not many people post - probably because they're already posting down at the Affordables lounge and a lot of Orients do show up there. This thread will be more Orient-specific obviously, and will encourage the subforum to be more active and attract more posters. Sometimes probably people don't post because they think this subforum has very little activity. In the wake of the recent hunt for Saturation Divers and SOMESes, this thread seems like a great idea.

I have one of the new ER2A002F (green face Aviator/Flight with black case) myself. Sadly it's been stuck in customs for more than 3 days when it took less than 4 days to reach Jakarta from New York. Kudos to Marc at Long Island Watch for a hassle free purchase. The customs issue is not going to make me refrain from buying there in the future.

Some stock images, a video and a series of photos done by OWUSA can be seen here:
http://orientwatchusa.com/er2a002f

So, what do you have incoming?

Regards,
George


----------



## Bezelbub

Right now I have nothing coming, but that's because I went on a bit of a binge lately! I almost bought the Avaiator (Khaki dial) awhile back because the sale price online was so great, but at the same time I found the DE00002W Orient Star Retrograde and DJ02002B Orient Constellation as deep sale prices also, so opted for those. Sort of fell off the fell of the watch "addiction wagon" and now have to get back on!:roll:

The ER2A005Y - Flight remains on my future list when another big sale price comes though!


----------



## DJW GB

Sorry George nothing coming yet but you know what its like. I have got something gnawing away in my head so we will see (m-force, millennium, os - AJ00002W ) lets hope things take off. Watch this space :-d .DW.


----------



## Andrei Ion

I'm expecting a Ray and I might buy a Politician (i really need a watch with tachymeter)


----------



## GTR83

The ER02A005Y was my original choice, but Marc said it's on back order. It was sold for $159 I think. I already have a smaller SNK803 Seiko which is of the same color, so I wanted to have a pair of cream dial aviators but oh well. 

There are a lot of Orients on my list, but yeah, I need to do some saving first. 

Regards,
George


----------



## 1watchaholic

I've got an OS300 Orange inbound!


----------



## bonkinator4

Got the new star coming in, love the dial


----------



## Ed.YANG

Coming my way... no.
In my definite buying list, yes.


----------



## Katobaggins

I have the ER2A003B in bound. I put it on my wish list on Amazon, and I found out accidentally my wife ordered it for my birthday! I'm pretty excited to get it. But I have to wait till next weekend. Argh!

Oh BTW, don't tell her I know! It will ruin her surprise to me! ;-)


----------



## Sambation

Hey ya'll.

I'm a Seiko guy really, but was always interested in Orient. Then somehow I came to know of the Blue Mako. Then somehow an invisible hand ordered it. So now I'm waiting. It's a hard wait.

To be honest, I was not AWARE of the existence of the Ray before I ordered my Mako. I'm not sure if it bums me, because they both look absolutely great, and I appreciate the Arabic numerals on the Mako, and already own a SKX007 which has the face style of the Ray. So I guess I'm happy with my choice of the Mako.

Any tips, hints, etc, that I should know, while I wait for my new buddy?


----------



## 1watchaholic

Katobaggins said:


> I have the ER2A003B in bound. I put it on my wish list on Amazon, and I found out accidentally my wife ordered it for my birthday! I'm pretty excited to get it. But I have to wait till next weekend. Argh!
> 
> Oh BTW, don't tell her I know! It will ruin her surprise to me! ;-)


Lol! :-d Happy Birthday! |>


----------



## zs3889

Was thinking of getting an orange monster earlier and stumbled upon the orange ray, the more i look at it the more it pleases my eyes  I guess it's the black bezel vs the silver bezel on orange monster. Any photos of the orange ray from the owners here? not much images on the google.

While looking at the ray, the black mako caught my attention too, hope to get it later on and pop a black/dark brown leather strap on it, it looks great in that combination, though I gotta admit it is extremely versatile, works well with bracelet, leather and nato!


----------



## jasontking

Thought I had a M Force coming but that fell through. I may be adding a Orange Ray soon. I am tired of my Orange Monster.




Sent from Commodore VIC-20


----------



## JLMH

Finally received my first Orient! Got it today couldn't be happier!! Got CDH00001B model.


----------



## Fuzzylogic

Sambation said:


> Hey ya'll.
> 
> ...Any tips, hints, etc, that I should know, while I wait for my new buddy?


Set aside some $ for nato and zulu straps, and a nice brown leather strap looks great with the blue mako.


----------



## Kamil87

Can't wait!


----------



## benpal

My white Open Heart is on it's way. My first mechanical watch ever! I can't wait.










One thing though, I really want a brown strap for it but the Orient Watch guy on the phone told me they had nothing that could fit it :think:. Obviously I find this strange but I didn't want the push the fella so now I'm looking for another way to get one. Something alligator style like the post above mine would be perfect. Have any of you every gone 3rd party for this sort of thing?


----------



## DJW GB

Depending on where you are and your budget I would personally go for a Hirsch "Grand duke " or "Duke" or " Lord" . All 3 look like what your after although the lord range is not cheap you get what you pay for. For a classy watch you need a decent strap (imo). Also I would go for a medium to dark brown colour . There are lots of straps in the strap and band sub forum and good selections from the forum sponsers. Hope you get sorted and hope I did not come over to preachy. Oh and welcome to the forum. DW:-!


----------



## benpal

DJW GB said:


> Depending on where you are and your budget I would personally go for a Hirsch "Grand duke " or "Duke" or " Lord" . All 3 look like what your after although the lord range is not cheap you get what you pay for. For a classy watch you need a decent strap (imo). Also I would go for a medium to dark brown colour . There are lots of straps in the strap and band sub forum and good selections from the forum sponsers. Hope you get sorted and hope I did not come over to preachy. Oh and welcome to the forum. DW:-!


I did not know about Hirsch, thanks so much. Much more affordable than some brands out there. The grand duke is lovely (and the knight isn't bad either with the white stitching). All this watch-watching led me to completely neglect research for a strap and I was afraid I'd have to spend several hundreds for something decent.


----------



## GTR83

The black and green Flight finally arrived! Superb service from LI Watches, but it's a little sad that it only took 5 days (3 business days, in fact) to reach Jakarta from New York, but then it stayed frozen in Jakarta's FedEx warehouse for 10 days before it passed customs clearance. And of course I had to pay $150 for documentation, customs duties and taxes, warehousing, etc since they were all taken care of by FedEx and their local associates. I think for my next purchase from LI Watches I would opt to use USPS Registered Airmail and take care of the customs dealings myself. Using FedEx is indeed hassle free but it took similar time to what I would've waited for if I took care of everything myself, and the cost is a bit expensive.

Anyways, rant over... Here are some unboxing shots. These were quick and dirty snapshots in the kitchen table so please pardon me if anything tasteless came out in the pics. 







Seems like the original package by FedEx was ripped open by customs and they repackaged it with a standard cardboard box.
















Hm! Free Orient lanyard!








I also ordered the Android watch toolkit. A great variety of tools for any job and comes in a cool zippered bag for easy carriage and storage.








Finally got to meet you!








A little wrist shot! Mine is 7.25" btw.

Will post some further impressions of the watch in the coming days. The total cost of this purchase made me wonder why didn't I just get a Somes instead... Lol!

Regards,
George


----------



## DJW GB

Congratulations George looks like it was worth the hassle . The more i see these flight models the more i like them . Dam this forum thats another on the list. DW. :roll:


----------



## GTR83

DJW GB said:


> Congratulations George looks like it was worth the hassle . The more i see these flight models the more i like them . Dam this forum thats another on the list. DW. :roll:


If I remember it correctly you were also interested in this model. Marc has them for sale for $159, the lowest price on the Internet that I've seen. But you're right, after this I would have to put on the brakes a little on watch buying. Since November last year I've spent nearly $2,000 on watches, but I got 4 very nice pieces from Orient and 1 Seiko - I can only wonder what the amount of $$$ would be if I am into the recognized European brands. Maybe some more NATO straps and I'm done for a few months... At least until one of the great enablers post their drool inducing photo sessions.

Regards,
George


----------



## benpal

> I also ordered the Android watch toolkit. A great variety of tools for any job and comes in a cool zippered bag for easy carriage and storage.


How is the toolkit? I bought a cheap spring bar tool from Esslinger and it's a POS that doesn't even fit in the groove where the pin resides. If the shipping costs weren't higher than the part itself I'd RMA the thing.


----------



## GTR83

I'd say it's serviceable. I have changed a few straps and bracelets in the past few days and easily resized the bracelets with the toolkit. My only nitpick would be the bracelet sizing tool - its pin pusher is slightly too easily bendable, which is common with generic no-brand ones like this when having to deal with Japanese pin and collar systems. But the "manual" pin stack and hammer combo also does its job well so no real worries there. Maybe you could settle for the more expensive toolkit Marc also sells which seems to have a better built bracelet sizing tool. 

Regards,
George


----------



## benpal

GTR83 said:


> I'd say it's serviceable. I have changed a few straps and bracelets in the past few days and easily resized the bracelets with the toolkit. My only nitpick would be the bracelet sizing tool - its pin pusher is slightly too easily bendable, which is common with generic no-brand ones like this when having to deal with Japanese pin and collar systems. But the "manual" pin stack and hammer combo also does its job well so no real worries there. Maybe you could settle for the more expensive toolkit Marc also sells which seems to have a better built bracelet sizing tool.
> 
> Regards,
> George


Who's Marc, and where's his store:think:?


----------



## Defiant4Ever

benpal said:


> Who's Marc, and where's his store:think:?


Marc is the owner of LongIsland Sponsors - Watchuseek


----------



## GTR83

Defiant4Ever said:


> Marc is the owner of LongIsland Sponsors - Watchuseek


Quoted for truth.

He's a decent guy and I'm not saying this just because he's a forum sponsor. Good prices, great communication, and fast delivery especially if you live in the US.

Regards,
George


----------



## zs3889

GTR83 said:


> Quoted for truth.
> 
> He's a decent guy and I'm not saying this just because he's a forum sponsor. Good prices, great communication, and fast delivery especially if you live in the US.
> 
> Regards,
> George


Are these online watch sellers the authorized dealer? Or do they usually sell the grey set watches? I have bought one seiko from creationwatches and I believe it is a grey set, as the box is not an original seiko box, it has no 'SEIKO' wording on it.


----------



## GTR83

In the case of Long Island Watches, they seem to be an AD for Orient. The box has the Orient logo; even the outer cardboard box has it. They even gave me a free Orient lanyard. 

Regards,
George


----------



## AutomaticWatch

GTR83 said:


> In the case of Long Island Watches, they seem to be an AD for Orient. The box has the Orient logo; even the outer cardboard box has it. They even gave me a free Orient lanyard.
> 
> Regards,
> George


The best way to check is to look up the distributor for a certain region on ORIENT WATCH (ORIENT [ORIENT WATCH CO.,LTD] WorldWide Distributors) and contact them, if you want to be 100% sure.

The downside of grey market dealers is that the international warranty will not be honored by dealers/Orient. I think LI is an AD, but I'm not 100% sure. I believe OWUS is the distributor for the US, so you could contact them.


----------



## benpal

GTR83 said:


> Quoted for truth.
> 
> He's a decent guy and I'm not saying this just because he's a forum sponsor. Good prices, great communication, and fast delivery especially if you live in the US.
> 
> Regards,
> George


Cool. I just ordered the Android toolkit and a leather Hirsch strap from them.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd

I just ordered this Sparta and will pull the trigger on the Capital when Island has them back in stock.


----------



## GTR83

Hah! Literally just saw that yesterday on worn&wound's review and giveaway. The Sparta looks like a no fuss military watch on bracelet, something I haven't seen the likes of Seiko do before. 

Regards,
George


----------



## benpal

That sparta is looks really, really good. I think a Maratac style strap would suit it just as well as the bracelet, but for different occasions of course.


----------



## jimthewookie

hey all been lurking a while and pulled the trigger on a blue dial aviator and a black dial symphony today can't wait!


----------



## GTR83

jimthewookie said:


> hey all been lurking a while and pulled the trigger on a blue dial aviator and a black dial symphony today can't wait!


Welcome, and you won't regret the Aviator!

Regards,
George


----------



## Chaser41

It is on it's way........


----------



## Stitches

Just ordered an Orient Blue Ray. Can't wait to get it on my wrist!


----------



## skippington

I wanted to get something for myself for my birthday. I ended up ordering the new Orient Star DV02003W standard date model in white. With the 30% discount code from the US distributor, I was able to get the CFTAB002B ("Arena") as a freebie. I can't wait to get my hands on 'em!


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd

Still waiting for my Sparta..UPS says it will be here tomorrow. As usual tomorrow will feel like Christmas when I get that box in my hands. I ordered this NYC Nato from Worn & Wound, I think it will match the charcoal dial nicely. Pics to follow.


----------



## Will3020

GTR83 said:


> The black and green Flight finally arrived! Superb service from LI Watches, but it's a little sad that it only took 5 days (3 business days, in fact) to reach Jakarta from New York, but then it stayed frozen in Jakarta's FedEx warehouse for 10 days before it passed customs clearance. And of course I had to pay $150 for documentation, customs duties and taxes, warehousing, etc since they were all taken care of by FedEx and their local associates. I think for my next purchase from LI Watches I would opt to use USPS Registered Airmail and take care of the customs dealings myself. Using FedEx is indeed hassle free but it took similar time to what I would've waited for if I took care of everything myself, and the cost is a bit expensive.
> 
> Anyways, rant over... Here are some unboxing shots. These were quick and dirty snapshots in the kitchen table so please pardon me if anything tasteless came out in the pics.
> View attachment 1080118
> 
> Seems like the original package by FedEx was ripped open by customs and they repackaged it with a standard cardboard box.
> 
> View attachment 1080119
> 
> 
> View attachment 1080120
> 
> Hm! Free Orient lanyard!
> 
> View attachment 1080124
> 
> I also ordered the Android watch toolkit. A great variety of tools for any job and comes in a cool zippered bag for easy carriage and storage.
> 
> View attachment 1080126
> 
> Finally got to meet you!
> 
> View attachment 1080128
> 
> A little wrist shot! Mine is 7.25" btw.
> 
> Will post some further impressions of the watch in the coming days. The total cost of this purchase made me wonder why didn't I just get a Somes instead... Lol!
> 
> Regards,
> George


Hey George

Whoa, that truly is a beauty ! Very nice choice my friend.

Oh by the way I totally agree, your probably better off using USPS Registered airmail as you've indicated.

As you know, I have stuff shipped to and from Indonesia using the same service (USPS) and never an issue. 

Wear the Orient in good health ! 

Will


----------



## GTR83

Oh yeah Will, I remember you saying something about that... You do have relatives over here. Thanks for the kind words, for many people the experience may be a turnoff but somehow it has made me like the watch even more. Didn't take it to Bali this past week though  

Regards,
George


----------



## Will3020

GTR83 said:


> Oh yeah Will, I remember you saying something about that... You do have relatives over here. Thanks for the kind words, for many people the experience may be a turnoff but somehow it has made me like the watch even more. Didn't take it to Bali this past week though
> 
> Regards,
> George


yep, the in-laws. Yes I agree and I'm looking forward to seeing the other timepieces you got in Bali


----------



## kitcarguy

This was a $4 purchase I made over the weekend


----------



## kitcarguy

This one is on the way as well


----------



## David8b

Just ordered a Blue Mako from Amazon, but it is being shipped by Long Island Watch. Should be here in a few days.


----------



## johnr41a

First post here. Just received the Black Ray this morning. Love the watch and will work great as my every day beater. I didn't even know about Orient watches until I started reading this forum. An in-house reliable automatic movement for this price simply cannot be beat. Thanks to everyone here.


----------



## David8b

Is there a forum where I can see pics of the Blue Mako on different straps? I have a feeling that I'm going to be swapping out the bracelet soon after it's received.


----------



## DJW GB

try the mako thread on the affordables forum .DW.


David8b said:


> Is there a forum where I can see pics of the Blue Mako on different straps? I have a feeling that I'm going to be swapping out the bracelet soon after it's received.


----------



## David8b

Thanks. I did find that forum after a bit of hunting.


----------



## JacobG

New on here and I just ordered the Orient Ray some days ago. I hope it'll be here soon, very excited! I have a black nato strap, which I intend to use with it, and I also ordered this dark brown leather strap: Mens Genuine Leather Watch Strap Band Catalonia 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm - MM | eBay. It can then be used for several occasions


----------



## zs3889

JacobG said:


> New on here and I just ordered the Orient Ray some days ago. I hope it'll be here soon, very excited! I have a black nato strap, which I intend to use with it, and I also ordered this dark brown leather strap: Mens Genuine Leather Watch Strap Band Catalonia 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm - MM | eBay. It can then be used for several occasions


Very nice looking leather strap, don't forget to post some photos of your Ray on that strap and comment on the quality!


----------



## JacobG

I sure will! I expect it to arrive on monday.


----------



## jimthewookie

picked up an orange mako xl on evilbay last week, just got the notification it has shipped, that should be fun!


----------



## Sambation

I am waiting for two dressy fellas: the black Bambino and the UG1R003W, which I believe is called the Capital. It's quartz though I don't mind.
I hope they won't look too big on my 7" wrist. Any experience with you guys?


----------



## JacobG

Just received my Orient Ray, and I just put it on my black nato strap. Fantastic looking watch, and extremely comfortable - especially on the nato strap. Still waiting for my brown leather strap from eBay


----------



## DJW GB

sometimes JacobG you have to down size the pic (i use windows live photo gallery) also i think there are instructions in the forum actions bit .Hope it works out and cannot wait to see them ,congratulations. DW. (hope i do not come over all preachy)


JacobG said:


> Just received my Orient Mako, and I just put it on my black nato strap. Fantastic looking watch, and extremely comfortable - especially on the nato strap. Still waiting for my brown leather strap from eBay
> 
> EDIT: Can't really figure out how to upload the picture. It'll come.


----------



## voodoocurt

Blue Mako arriving today from Amazon along with a Hirsch Liberty strap. 5 natos from Jay should be arriving as we'll it's going to be watch strap bonanza time!

Long time lurker and first post, I finally feel worthy.....

V


----------



## JacobG

It was just me being a little blind, when trying to upload  it's up now


----------



## kitcarguy

King Diver arrived today and its amazing. The rubber band on it needs to go but I can deal with it.


----------



## DDHLeigh

Just popped into the Orient forum yesterday and loved the orange mako. Put in an order last night and I'm now looking for a black or black/orange nato strap. Where did you guys get your natos? At least this will scratch my itch for now.


----------



## DJW GB

Hi there if you have a look at the affordables forum you will find the nato strap co run by one of the members . There is a good selection . DW.


DDHLeigh said:


> Just popped into the Orient forum yesterday and loved the orange mako. Put in an order last night and I'm now looking for a black or black/orange nato strap. Where did you guys get your natos? At least this will scratch my itch for now.


----------



## DDHLeigh

DJW GB said:


> Hi there if you have a look at the affordables forum you will find the nato strap co run by one of the members . There is a good selection . DW.


Thanks for the heads up DJW! The 20mm goes best with the makos right? I'm glad I stopped by the Orient forum, can't wait to receive my orange.


----------



## goTomek

DDHLeigh said:


> The 20mm goes best with the makos right?


Don't think so  Both Mako and Ray, and also Big Mako have lug with 22mm


----------



## GTR83

Almost all current Orient divers have 22mm lugs. Exception being the 2011 M-Force which has 23mm lugs and the 2012 with its 24mm ones. 

Sent from my C6602 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd

Just pulled the trigger on this Capital this morning, the price at Island was too good to resist. I have a honey alligator strap that should look just fine next to that rose goldtone case.


----------



## JacobG

zs3889 said:


> Very nice looking leather strap, don't forget to post some photos of your Ray on that strap and comment on the quality!


Finally got it, and I think it fits the Ray perfectly! The strap is pretty comfortable, but of course a little stiff in the beginning. I'd definately recommend it ;-)


----------



## GTR83

That sectime strap does look great. Might buy the black one with white stitching in case I get impulsive today. It's a holiday down here after all, so I might want to avoid those drinks...

Sent from my C6602 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## daniel9399

George, are you Gorga Naibaho elsewhere? *evil grin*


----------



## GTR83

Of course I am, George is my middle name. For international purposes i prefer that name since a lot of foreigners tend to pronounce my first name wrongly. What other community are you referring to, Daniel?

Sent from my C6602 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DJW GB

That's it could not wait any longer an orient erza001b is on the way . In English a black pvd pilot . I blame you GTR83 :-d :-!. DW.


----------



## GTR83

Ahahaha, nice to hear that the virus has spread to the UK. Which dial color did you get, I assume it's the black dial?

Sent from my C6602 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## daniel9399

Breaking News! The World Health Organization therefore declared the "Orient Aviator Addiction Virus" had spread from Indonesia to the UK. The virus is known to cause the victim to purchase the Aviator models and later on causing the crave of changing its straps. The only vaccine is to wear watches on both wrists when going to bed.


----------



## DJW GB

Yes its the black case and dial george . And daniel give me the cure please. :-d DW. :-!


----------



## daniel9399

DW> In the UK, Gandalf can cure you.... but you must surrender your "precious" aviator to him. LOL.


----------



## zs3889

DJW GB said:


> That's it could not wait any longer an orient erza001b is on the way . In English a black pvd pilot . I blame you GTR83 :-d :-!. DW.


I was wondering why there are not much of posts about the orient flight in this forum, but you just solved the problem. I think with the black case, it would look really really good on the setup below (pic found on google):


----------



## GTR83

That combo should also work nicely with the green dial + black case version, which is what I have. Been thinking of a black NATO with two green stripes too.

Sent from my C6602 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DJW GB

Just checked the tracking its at standsted airport just 2 hours away , but said estimated delivery thursday at 1800 . WHAT.. The tension here. DW.


----------



## mellonb1

Just landed...OS300 #2 and probably won't be my last. Great dive watch!


----------



## GTR83

@DJW GB
I know how you feel, but I believe it shouldn't take two weeks like mine took, albeit through no fault of Island Watch. Just made the monthly payment to my credit card company to reset my balance so I should be able to get some nylon straps.

@mellonb1
Now that's awesome, been thinking of getting another OS300 instead of an MM300 for my birthday later this year... That white dial looks awesome and will pair incredibly well with any black rubber, leather or nylon strap. 

Now that I think of it, since the stock rubber strap included in the package is already plenty great, why do folks here keep giving the OS300 the IsoFrane treatment? Is is really that much of an improvement?

Sent from my C6602 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DDHLeigh

Just arrived today yay! The black/orange combo looks really nice in person. Now I just have to resize until my nato comes in the mail.


----------



## zs3889

GTR83 said:


> That combo should also work nicely with the green dial + black case version, which is what I have. Been thinking of a black NATO with two green stripes too.
> 
> Sent from my C6602 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Actually I am also looking for a PVD black case watch to match with the green nato. I am looking for a cheap quartz as I will most likely use it for rough activities, any suggestions guys? Something like timex quartz would be great.


----------



## arislan

Hi Guys, first post here. Been lurking for a while to soak up all the information. Finally decided on a couple of Orient watches and got them delivered last week. I've got to say, these are really high value for the money. On to the screenshots for the Rose Gold Symphony and Vintage.










Next is a wrist shot of the symphony.. quite hard to capture the colors and do it justice









Another take at the strap, which is burgundy like in color under the full sun which complements the rose gold perfectly









And finally the vintage closeup. Its hard to capture it, but the 3d bezel, blue dial and textured dial face gives of a cornucopia of shimmering glitter under the right light conditions. The pic doesn't do it justice.









Finally I gotta mention, I bought this from skywatches.com.sg. I'm not affiliated to them. Their service is top notch, I ordered on a weekend and got it delivered from Singapore to Sydney on the Thursday at a fairly decent delivery price as well. Would definitely recommend them. Their price seems fairly competitive as well.


----------



## GTR83

Hi, I haven't really looked at Timex watches but I believe they do have some PVD case watches from my fleeting glimpses at the affordables forum. I googled "Timex military classic pvd" and this is one of the reviews that came up:
http://watchreport.com/2011/09/timex-military-classic-review.html

From the looks of it, that watch would meet your requirements!

Edit: here's a stock image of the Timex quartz in question:











zs3889 said:


> Actually I am also looking for a PVD black case watch to match with the green nato. I am looking for a cheap quartz as I will most likely use it for rough activities, any suggestions guys? Something like timex quartz would be great.


Sent from my C6602 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## zs3889

GTR83 said:


> Hi, I haven't really looked at Timex watches but I believe they do have some PVD case watches from my fleeting glimpses at the affordables forum. I googled "Timex military classic pvd" and this is one of the reviews that came up:
> http://watchreport.com/2011/09/timex-military-classic-review.html
> 
> From the looks of it, that watch would meet your requirements!
> 
> Edit: here's a stock image of the Timex quartz in question:
> 
> Sent from my C6602 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Yea I have seen a few that look like this one too, but apparently most of the timex's have 20mm lug width. And all my natos are 22mm in width because all my watches (well, all is only 4) have 22mm lug width.

I guess I shall take my time and look into some other options/brands.

Let's not divert the thread. I will be going to a local AD next week and to finally acquire the discontinued Orient Millenium! I was so disappointed to recently find out that it has been discontinued. Sent a text to the sale guy whom I bought my Orient Ray from, and he is keeping the last unit Millenium for me!! Never expected that. Photos coming up VERY soon


----------



## DJW GB

Hi there arislan and welcome to the forum . What a first post all those pic's , and that vintage is lovely:-!. All your pic's are ok (apart from the one's upside down:rollso dont worry i think you have captured them ok , it is difficult unless you get the light right. Anyway congratulations on two stunning watches . DW.


----------



## arislan

DJW GB said:


> Hi there arislan and welcome to the forum . What a first post all those pic's , and that vintage is lovely:-!. All your pic's are ok (apart from the one's upside down:rollso dont worry i think you have captured them ok , it is difficult unless you get the light right. Anyway congratulations on two stunning watches . DW.


Thanks for the welcome mate. This is a nasty bug I've caught :-d


----------



## zs3889

arislan said:


> Hi Guys, first post here. Been lurking for a while to soak up all the information. Finally decided on a couple of Orient watches and got them delivered last week. I've got to say, these are really high value for the money. On to the screenshots for the Rose Gold Symphony and Vintage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I gotta mention, I bought this from skywatches.com.sg. I'm not affiliated to them. Their service is top notch, I ordered on a weekend and got it delivered from Singapore to Sydney on the Thursday at a fairly decent delivery price as well. Would definitely recommend them. Their price seems fairly competitive as well.


I just noticed, what is the logo under the 'Orient Automatic" logo?


----------



## DJW GB

Hi there zs3889 i am not 100% certain but i think it may be a logo put on orient's that have sapphire glass. I don't think this apply's to orient-stars or higher models. Perhap's someone with more knowledge will chip in. DW.


----------



## arislan

Its a 2 jewel logo. I've noticed it on some models when I was browsing around to decide on what to buy. Not sure what it means or why some models have it..


----------



## AutomaticWatch

DJW GB said:


> Hi there zs3889 i am not 100% certain but i think it may be a logo put on orient's that have sapphire glass. I don't think this apply's to orient-stars or higher models. Perhap's someone with more knowledge will chip in. DW.


This is spot on. It indicates that the watch has sapphire glass. Though not every Orient with sapphire glass has this logo.


----------



## GTR83

Seems that only the "dressy" watches have it? My blue beast and OS300 don't have that logo. 

Sent from my C6602 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ANev

JacobG said:


> Just received my Orient Ray, and I just put it on my black nato strap. Fantastic looking watch, and extremely comfortable - especially on the nato strap. Still waiting for my brown leather strap from eBay
> 
> View attachment 1107973


Hi, I've just bought an black ray Orient watch. I want to use it with an Nato Strap, but I don't know which width the Strap is.

Could someone please tell me?

Best regards!


----------



## DJW GB

22mm lug width. DW.


ANev said:


> Hi, I've just bought an black ray Orient watch. I want to use it with an Nato Strap, but I don't know which width the Strap is.
> 
> Could someone please tell me?
> 
> Best regards!


----------



## Eielson

Blue Ray on its way, my first Orient.


----------



## Tahir

Hi guys! Well, its a blue ray 'coming my way's and am desperately waiting for, I live in Pakistan and no ebay or amazon facility is available here, after falling in love with an orient blue ray, I tried almost all big watch sellers in major cities but in vain, than a friend in UK did the favour n bought one for me from ebay USA and its on my way. I'll post the pictures once it arrive with rest of my tiny collection.


----------



## Mediocre

This just showed up, genuinely impressed so far


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen

My first Oriënt as well!! A Planet Oriënt to land next Monday!

FM00001s


----------



## MariuszD

Currently following are on the way:

















Pictures taken from Google graphics, not mine ;-)


----------



## Surfstang2020

I just ordered a Blue Mako XL looking forward to getting it and wearing it as I love my Yellow mako size wise is it comparable to a Seiko monster ? I have an Orange monster also just seeing how big the XL is in comparison


----------



## pogiguy

Mediocre said:


> This just showed up, genuinely impressed so far
> 
> View attachment 1355448
> 
> 
> View attachment 1355449


+1. Ordered same model and expect it this week. Really like that top picture. Looking forward.


----------



## StripeyNATO

Black Bambino. Tomorrow. Good feeling.


----------



## pogiguy

It arrived today! Here's a quick pic right out of the box. Pretty delighted.


----------



## Surfstang2020

pogiguy said:


> It arrived today! Here's a quick pic right out of the box. Pretty delighted.


Nice looking watch


----------



## StripeyNATO

pogiguy said:


> It arrived today! Here's a quick pic right out of the box. Pretty delighted.


Hmmm. Tasty.


----------



## wiski

Blue Mako, ordered yesterday.


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Next in line must be the Orient Ray,black dial and rubber band... one of these days


----------



## trassher

This is my first post on the forum.
A new black ray is coming, ordered an hour ago. This will be my first automatic watch.


----------



## gunster

Orient Goldeneye coming next week!


----------



## oscarello

A raven ray is arriving next week. Im really excited, it is muy first Oriental and first automatic 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## VoltesV

Nothing on the way but the latest one I have is this, bought only a couple of months or so ago.


----------



## BlueBit

gunster said:


> Orient Goldeneye coming next week!


Hey! I'm getting mine this Friday! I'm pretty amped up about it as it'll be my first automatic watch. Btw, would anybody here happen to know whether the Orient Goldeneye would be considered a dress watch or not? If anybody here does not remember what the watch looked like, here is a link to the product: DB05001B FDB05001B FDB05001B0 CDB05001B | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA

Thanks!


----------



## Jack19

Should be here Monday.


----------



## OvrSteer

I'm a noob and late to the party, but my first Orient and first Automatic showed up Friday. I got a black face/black pvd case Flight, and couldn't be much happier-- especially with such good quality for the price.

ER2A001B | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA <-- the model I received.

I can already see ordering a few more Orients. Very impressed for this price class.


----------



## ChuckW

Got a white dial Saturation Diver while they were still in stock. As of this posting, they still have orange, black, and red in stock for the killer price.

Orient EL02003W Pro Saturation dive watch Features a 22-jewel Orient automatic movement with a hacking and hand winding function, stainless steel case and bracelet, an anti-reflective sapphire crystal, and a power reserve indicator.


----------



## shadow_rider84

Hey, first post, first Orient. I have a blue mako with diver strap on the way, Amazon had them under 100. Pretty excited. Pics when it shows up. And after I decide what leather strap it's going to live with. 

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chadsius

It still counts if I just got it, right?  second Orient.


----------



## rdwatch

This one is on the way in. Always liked the look of the Steel Rolex DJ, but didn't want to spend that kind of dough. A fellow poster put this pic up on another thread a couple weeks back, and I finally caved. I did get a MakoXL a few weeks back, and was impressed with the brand, so I felt good about getting this one.


----------



## Snor

I have this vintage looking Orient coming in. its my first orient and first domed crystal so these are exciting times!


----------



## rdwatch

Snor said:


> I have this vintage looking Orient coming in. its my first orient and first domed crystal so these are exciting times!


Nice....


----------



## Mmarks9156

I got my black ray today. Anyone know where I can get a stainless steel bracelet? This one came with rubber strap.







not mine in the picture.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmarks9156

Here is the actual watch.

Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## SFoskett

I just ordered a Blue Ray from Long Island Watch. I'm thrilled to finally get my first Orient!

It's headed with me and my family to St. Martin for some sand and surf use, like every dive watch wants!


----------



## Rudi K

Just bought this on the 'bay. Can't wait! Love the vintage stuff. Can anyone date this??


----------



## Manny49r

I'm waiting on a Black Ray that should get here in a couple of days, which I bought from Longisalndwatch.com. My first Orient purchase and I'm excited!


----------



## makoykoy

Bought an Orange Mako and orange NATO strap @ Long Island watch. Ordered Sunday night, already here in Canada clearing customs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgensonovic

This semi-skeleton with green dial


----------



## Manny49r

There it is! It came in 2 days, From longislandwatch.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Risktaker69

I have my first Orient on order a white sun and moon, on bracelet. Still debating whether to replace the bracelet with leather, I keep hearing bad things about Orient bracelets. Does anyone have any experience with the sun and moon bracelet?


----------



## makoykoy

Finally got it today after being held for a couple of days at customs. Shot with the original bracelet. 









After I change it with the black NATO with orange stripe that I also ordered. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bezelbub

I just received these today.









Sparta White Dial EV0N002W









Urban Stainless Steel CERAL004B

Right now I'm timing them to make sure everything's OK before removing the plastic protection and resizing the bracelets.


----------



## MariuszD

Just won auction and soon will own this beauty ;-)


----------



## scufutz

I am waiting for these one









Sent from my LG-F240K using Tapatalk


----------



## seiko2837

bonkinator4 said:


> Got the new star coming in, love the dial
> View attachment 1072004


Where can you buy that model? I was just looking at the star line up.


----------



## Nihil sleighride

This
Orient Diving Sports Automatic M-Force EL06001D


----------



## trackart




----------



## MariuszD

Few Orients are on their way to new home, but recent click is this vintage Royal Swimmer


----------



## Krosya

MariuszD said:


> Just won auction and soon will own this beauty ;-)


Congrats on a great watch! I have seen a few of these for sale lately, but they they were a bit overpriced for my taste. Hope you got a good deal.


----------



## MariuszD

I would say it was acceptable, but will not call it great deal ;-)


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## Manchuri

Got one of these headed my way - Orient Eminence. Will be my first, of hopefully many, Orient watches


----------



## sticky

The titanium Beast is sitting in Singapore for me.


----------



## MariuszD

Those two arrived today


----------



## Thunderbear

Bezelbub said:


> I just received these today.
> 
> View attachment 1446806
> 
> 
> Sparta White Dial EV0N002W
> 
> View attachment 1446813
> 
> 
> Urban Stainless Steel CERAL004B
> 
> Right now I'm timing them to make sure everything's OK before removing the plastic protection and resizing the bracelets.


Love the Sparta! Wearing one right now, but mine is on a Panatime Distressed strap, though. Would like to see if you ever change the strap on that Urban!


----------



## ffeingol

A Yellow Mako should be here on Wednesday.


----------



## Ottski44

Thank you WUS members for helping me make my first educated purchase.

I found the *Orient Symphony ER27007W* (white face on leather) at DiscountWatch, and have to say they had it very decently priced. I am excited to see it in person. These forums and posts have helped tremendously.


----------



## Vorsprung

Just got the email earlier today that the Bambino with Cream Dial and blue hands is back in stock, and I ended up ordering it about an hour later haha FER2400CN0 FER2400CN ER2400CN | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA


----------



## Bookworm

pepsi mako inbound!


----------



## MariuszD

Subaru 360 is on its way to new home ;-)


----------



## jtfoo

Ordered this from rakuten. Should be shipping today.


----------



## watchobs

Vorsprung said:


> Just got the email earlier today that the Bambino with Cream Dial and blue hands is back in stock, and I ended up ordering it about an hour later haha FER2400CN0 FER2400CN ER2400CN | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA


Got me too! $183. delivered along with another watch thrown in, not easy to walk away from what to me is an improved design of an Orient classic!


----------



## Campbelloni

I have this Orient Mako 'Pepsi' on the way along with a rubber dive strap with clasp. Now I'm on a hunt for a stock SS bracelet.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vicentk

White Pro Saturation is waiting we in shop b-)


----------



## LEXoak

Just ordered my first Orient watch. It is the Mako CEM65001B fromt Longs Island ! Can't wait for it to arrive even tho it will take between 2 to 6 weeks


----------



## phil.waters.146

My first Orient arrived this morning. Waiting for it to get to 4am on the watch so I can set the time, date and day... oh and re-size it to fit.

Feels nice though


----------



## blowfish89

phil.waters.146 said:


> My first Orient arrived this morning. Waiting for it to get to 4am on the watch so I can set the time, date and day... oh and re-size it to fit.
> 
> Feels nice though
> View attachment 1592916


I think you can change the time to 9 am immediately, then set the correct date, then change the time again, so you don't have to wait. The restriction is only suggestive, and only for date change, not time change.


----------



## efauser

In case my join date didn't give me away, I'm new here. There are a lot of really good looking watches on this board. This finally arrived yesterday.


----------



## XavierL

I have a ER2A004D coming from Long Island Watches. It should be here, Belgium (Europe), in 2 to 6 weeks. 
Looking forward to unpack it!


----------



## watchobs

watchobs said:


> Got me too! $183. delivered along with another watch thrown in, not easy to walk away from what to me is an improved design of an Orient classic!
> tl
> Have had this wonderfully styled homage to the original Bambino for a couple of weeks, but have just recently gotten an opportunity to shoot some pict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though the original strap suited this piece nicely enough, I thought this Panatime strap would compliment the cream colored dial just right!


----------



## efauser

These are my birthday presents to myself. Should have them later next week.


----------



## brechen

hey guys i'm new here, and just ordered my first orient, should arrive next week.
it's the orient ez05001b 








and was my second choice because the cft00004b can't be found anywhere apparently, which is a shame.


----------



## tcarey04

Wife bought me the Advancer! My first automatic, and my first Orient. Should be here in a few days!


----------



## sticky

It's still in Singapore so nicked a picture off the web.


----------



## jacobhl

Sorry for the bad image quality, but my first Orient(and my non-quartz) just arrived. So far I'm loving it!
My wrists are quite slim, so I'm in the second-last hole. Any recommendations for 22mm watchbands for slim wrists?


----------

